# bent shifter



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've fallen of my bike last weekend, right after my first long clipless ride (i know, i know  
Next morning I realized that shifter is bent inwards. However shifter and handlebars seems ok, as i was able to do 60 miles ride that day.
Is this something which can be easily fixed, or should i rather get bike to LBS? 

thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

No need to go to the LBS, the shifter just rotated a bit on the handlebar. Try pushing it back to where you think it needs to be. If that doesn't work, try whacking it with the ball of your hand to move it back into line. If that doesn't work, you need to loosen the clamp a a bit to move it, then retighten the clamp. Can't tell you how to loosen the clamp because it depends on the brand and model number of the shifter. If Shimano, go to the tech doc for your shifter in "Road Bike" and click on "SI" for "Service Instruction" to see how to access the clamp screw.
Shimano


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the doc, will give it a go tonight


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

This happened to me last week. It was easy to fix. If you cant bang it back in, youll have to loosen the clamp and move rotate it back. You may have to take your handlebar tape off to access the clamp screw and view the alignment marks on your bars.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You don't have carbon handlebars do you?


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

No, only carbon poece i have is a fork


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tlg said:


> You don't have carbon handlebars do you?


Good point, forgot about that. My advice about pushing or whacking is really, really bad if there's carbon involved.

As to removing bar tape: usually not required. In most cases, the clamp screw is accessible without having to unwrap the tape. And shifters rotate left or right long before they move up or down on the bar. 

As an aside: shows you how I project my own likes and dislikes on people: never having owned a carbon bar and having no plans to ever buy one, the fact that some people do have them never entered my head. And I should know: people bring bikes with carbon bars into the shop all the time.


----------

